# Crossing Canadaian/US border with a British Passport and Temporary Canadian Residence



## dannyx (May 26, 2010)

Entering the US or Canada with a UK passoprt is relitively easy. 

Is this process complicated by having a Temporary Work Permit for Canada and crossing the border by land into the US? 

There must be many of you out there in this situation. What is the process involved for crossing from Canada to the US and back to Canada. I am only talking about short term visits, up to a couple of weeks. 

How often can you cross the border in this way?


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

dannyx said:


> Entering the US or Canada with a UK passoprt is relitively easy.
> 
> Is this process complicated by having a Temporary Work Permit for Canada and crossing the border by land into the US?
> 
> ...


It's been a while since I was in that exact situation but I was able to cross freely back and forth without any problems. Now that I have Canadian and US citizenship, it's not even an issue for me anymore.

What may affect you is the new ESTA regulations affecting citizens of visa waiver countries entering the US. Read more here:

https://esta.cbp.dhs.gov/esta/esta....AFB8F42_k8C6D1092-2ADE-43A1-2E47-5A67A4EE2541


----------



## dannyx (May 26, 2010)

MarylandNed said:


> It's been a while since I was in that exact situation but I was able to cross freely back and forth without any problems. Now that I have Canadian and US citizenship, it's not even an issue for me anymore.
> 
> What may affect you is the new ESTA regulations affecting citizens of visa waiver countries entering the US. Read more here:
> 
> https://esta.cbp.dhs.gov/esta/esta....AFB8F42_k8C6D1092-2ADE-43A1-2E47-5A67A4EE2541


Thanks Ned,

I had read about the ESTA and that was partially what prompted the question. When I have visited the US in the past I just completed an I-94, (I think that's what it was called), before landing and handed it over in immigration. From what I understand the ESTA is just for people who are flying into the US with and approved carrier. I want to drive over the boarder in my own car. 

Not that it is an issue but do I need to complete the ESTA on line if travelling by car?

Do I still need to complete the I-94?

Are there restrictions on the number of times and frequency that you can cross the boarded in this way?

As I will be living in a boarder town is there a visa of some sort that will allow me and my family to cross into the US by car frequently?

Thanks in advance.

Dannyx


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

dannyx said:


> Thanks Ned,
> 
> I had read about the ESTA and that was partially what prompted the question. When I have visited the US in the past I just completed an I-94, (I think that's what it was called), before landing and handed it over in immigration. From what I understand the ESTA is just for people who are flying into the US with and approved carrier. I want to drive over the boarder in my own car.
> 
> ...


Read this:

https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/detail/a_id/1094/kw/esta/p/0/c/0

_*Do I need to apply for ESTA if...?*

*I am a citizen of Canada?* No, citizens of Canada do not have to apply with ESTA under any circumstances.

*I am a Landed Immigrant of Canada?* If you are a citizen of a VWP country, and you are traveling by land, you do not have to apply for ESTA. If you are coming to the U.S. by air or sea, you DO have to apply for ESTA. If you are a landed resident of Canada and you are not a citizen of a VWP country, you are required to have a visa, and therefore ESTA does not apply to you.

*I am a citizen of a VWP country and am visiting the U.S. from Canada or Mexico?* If you are coming by land, you do not need to have ESTA authorization. If you are flying into the U.S. or arriving by sea, you do need to apply for ESTA._


I think the last one here applies to you since you're not a citizen or permanent resident ("Landed Immigrant") of Canada.


Also read this:

https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/detail/a_id/1072/kw/esta/p/0/c/0

_ESTA became mandatory January 12, 2009. VWP applicants are required to complete a green Form I-94W and a white Customs declaration upon arrival in the U.S. whether or not they have an ESTA authorization._


So you still need to complete the I-94W. You can travel over the border as many times as they'll let you. There's no guarantee you'll ever be admitted to the US. However, I never had any problems when I was in your situation (in the pre-ESTA days).


As for a visa, read this:

http://travel.state.gov/visa/temp/without/without_1990.html#national


_When does a national of a VWP country need to apply for a visa instead of using the VWP?

Nationals of VWP countries must meet the guidelines listed in the section above in order to seek admission to the United States under the Visa Waiver Program. Travelers who do not meet these guidelines must apply for a visa. 

A visa must be requested if the traveler:

- Wants to remain in the United States for longer than 90 days, or envisions that they may wish to change their status (from tourism to student, etc.) once in the United States; 
- Wants to work or study in the United States, travel as a working foreign media representative, come to the United States for other purposes not allowed on a visitor visa, or intends to immigrate to the United States; 
- Is a national of the Czech Republic, Estonia, Greece, Hungary, Latvia, Lithuania, Malta, the Republic of Korea, or the Slovak Republic AND DOES NOT HAVE an electronic passport with an integrated chip; 
- Is a national of one of the VWP countries not listed above AND DOES NOT have a machine-readable passport (MRP)(depending on the date the MRP was issued, renewed, or extended, it may also need to contain a digital photograph or an integrated electronic chip); 
- Intends to travel by private aircraft or other non-VWP approved air or sea carriers to the United States. Click here to see the approved carriers list; 
- Has a criminal record or other condition making them ineligible for a visa (see Classes of Aliens Ineligible for Visas). 
- Has been refused admission to the United States before, or did not comply with the conditions of previous VWP admissions (90 days or less stay for tourism or business, etc.). _


----------



## dannyx (May 26, 2010)

MarylandNed said:


> Read this:
> 
> https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/detail/a_id/1094/kw/esta/p/0/c/0
> 
> ...


Thanks again Ned. Vary useful info. It would appear I shouldn't have too much of a problem.


----------

